# 1965 Columbia Playboy 88



## Siestabikes (May 15, 2017)

I picked this up in March and it's been a project: seat clamp needed welding as well as the sissy bar. wheels were modern so i had to locate something suitable, and a lot of elbow grease to remove some of the raised rust

Took it out for it's maiden voyage and it rode nice. I'm not crazy about the lay back position but it does make it more rideable for adults


----------



## Chopper1 (May 15, 2017)

Looks pretty cool....nice job!


----------

